# Blues DA 07' will there be one?



## Footy30 (Nov 25, 2019)

I noticed that the blues have an 06' ECNL as well as DA, does anybody know if they plan on doing the same for the 07' since the girls will be old enough for DA? Or will it only be ECNL for 07'?


----------



## Technician72 (Nov 25, 2019)

Footy30 said:


> I noticed that the blues have an 06' ECNL as well as DA, does anybody know if they plan on doing the same for the 07' since the girls will be old enough for DA? Or will it only be ECNL for 07'?


For next season, the "plan" is to have both.


----------



## sdb (Nov 25, 2019)

Do they have to win an ecnl national championship to keep both? That’s what I hear is necessary to keep both programs.


----------



## OldSpeed (Nov 29, 2019)

(951) 741-2444 Greg Baker


----------



## ForumParent (Dec 10, 2019)

Which coach / Blues team would likely have the DA team if there was one for the 07’s?


----------



## Futbol30 (Mar 8, 2020)

Did this ever get answered? Is there an 07' DA team next season?


----------



## SoccerGuru (Mar 9, 2020)

Blues parents are saying DA for Baker's 07 team.


----------



## OldSpeed (Mar 9, 2020)

Futbol30 said:


> Did this ever get answered? Is there an 07' DA team next season?


Correct, we’ve been told DA .


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm gonna go with "No" on this one.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 18, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> I'm gonna go with "No" on this one.


You got one right bro   Good stuff and I hope today is better than yesterday.  I want all the teams who think they deserve top top tier to be able to play in games to prove one way or another if their team ((not club)) deserves top tier status.  We need to do this before the new season starts.  Have a tournament and lets the games begin.


----------

